# [gelöst] /usr mit lvm2 vergrößern?

## uhai

/usr ist bei mir voll und ich will es mit lvm2 vergrößern. lvextend war kein Problem.

Allerdings kann ich resize2fs nicht durchführen, ich kann nämlich /usr nicht aushängen?! fusers -m zeigt mir eine Reihe von Prozessen an, die ich mit kill beenden wollte. Leider bleibt immer einer übrig, der sich nicht beenden läßt. Damit läßt sich /usr nicht aushängen, resize2fs nicht ausführen...

Wie komme ich aus der Nummer raus?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Thu Mar 04, 2010 11:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Wie komme ich aus der Nummer raus?

 

Mit einer LiveCD.

saludos

andreas

----------

## uhai

Die liest aber die lvm-Konfiguration nicht ein, oder? Kann ich resize2fs ohne lvm2 über die Partition lassen?

uhai

----------

## manuels

Doch, mit lvscan und lvchange -ay kannst du auch bei einer LiveCD (sofern LVM drauf installiert ist) die LVs nutzen.

----------

## uhai

ok, Live-DVD Gentoo 10.1, kernel gentoo mit Option dolvm - hat geklappt.

Danke manuels & BLueSkyDriver hat sehr gehelft  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

